
The neoliberal era is ending. What comes next? - jobstijl
https://thecorrespondent.com/466/the-neoliberal-era-is-ending-what-comes-next/61655148676-a00ee89a
======
AdrianB1
A very loaded, low quality article.

------
arkanciscan
Post-neoliberalism?

------
captmeatballs
If it really is, then we should brace ourselves for less growth, more
instability, and more poverty. I live in a country that has tried all these
hacks the progressives are pushing so hard to adopt, and have already lived a
hyperinflation, at least three massive recessions, a "terminal crisis", two
defaults, 6 years of stagflation, and have seen poverty grow from less than
10% to more than 40% in my lifetime. It would be unfortunate for the world to
follow this path.

~~~
wetmore
What country is that? It would be nice if we could read more about what you
are talking about.

~~~
captmeatballs
The country is Argentina. Once we had one of the highest GDPs per capita on
Earth. But we have slowed growth so much, and created so much volatily with
government overspending and by having a huge public sector, that we have
become poorer and poorer.

You should read about it. We have applied all the brilliant ideas from the
left: universal healthcare (which even provides free in vitro fertilization),
ubi, high taxes on the rich (and the middle class tbh), free college, a
massive public sector that employs millions upon millions of people, a state
run pensions system, millions of regulations .. it's Bernie's wet dream. But
it just doesn't work. It's so prohibitedly expensive to run those programs
that taxes are super high, and the government still runs into huge deficits
they pay for with debt (when we are not defaulting on previous debt), or
printing money. Needless to say our inflation is above 50%yoy, salaries get
lower every month, and there is simply no way we are going to recover, because
every time there is a crisis (which is quite often) the likes or Krugman
praise our government, they double down on these lousy policies, and things
get worse.

~~~
stephenSinniah
I was just reading the wikipedia article on Argentina
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economy_of_Argentina](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economy_of_Argentina)
and it doesn't really add up with what you're saying. It seems that there are
other factors that influenced your countries issues which you've omitted.

~~~
AdrianB1
Because Wikipedia is more accurate about something than real life. It's like
the joke with 2 guys in cubicles, the one next to the windows tells the other
it is snowing, the other asks for a link as proof.

~~~
Can_Not
Wikipedia has citations, someone claiming to be Argentian and making vague
unsubstantiated claims that a US Senator's political ideas ruined his country
smells more like astroturfing than "real life".

~~~
captmeatballs
Do you want a picture of my passport? I can easily provide it. I didn't say
that it was Bernie's ideas what ruined my country, just that the kind of
policies he preaches have been applied here for decades. Don't take my word
for it, just look for any of Cristina Kirchner's speeches, and you will see.

